# Helicopter working with HMCS Fredericton missing?



## Privateer

From CBC News Twitter: CBC cites Greek state television for the following:



> Greek state TV: Helicopter operating off a Canadian frigate has gone missing between Greece and Italy. The ship is the HMCS Frederiction, and is part of a NATO training mission. It's unclear if the helicopter is Canadian, or whether there are Canadians on board.


----------



## brihard

Aw crap. I'm seeing other news outlets picking this up too, including mention of debris being found.

Fingers crossed for the safe recovery of our aircrew.


----------



## PuckChaser

If it was a Canadian helicopter, FREDERICTON is embarked with a Cyclone.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6420168/hmcs-fredericton-to-depart-halifax/


----------



## Stoker

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If it was a Canadian helicopter, FREDERICTON is embarked with a Cyclone.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/6420168/hmcs-fredericton-to-depart-halifax/



It might be another ships helo operating off the ship.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

This news outlet says it’s a Canadian helicopter. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.barrons.com/amp/news/canadian-nato-helicopter-goes-missing-off-greek-island-air-force-01588189507


----------



## Stoker

Eagle Eye View said:
			
		

> This news outlet says it’s a Canadian helicopter.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.barrons.com/amp/news/canadian-nato-helicopter-goes-missing-off-greek-island-air-force-01588189507



Nothing on CBC yet though.


----------



## brihard

Chief Engineer said:
			
		

> Nothing on CBC yet though.



CBC's 'news alerts' twitter went with it about 50 minutes ago. City TV in Toronto has picked it up too.


----------



## Privateer

Eagle Eye View said:
			
		

> This news outlet says it’s a Canadian helicopter.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.barrons.com/amp/news/canadian-nato-helicopter-goes-missing-off-greek-island-air-force-01588189507



And another news outlet says its a Sea King, but that's not reported by others.  Some news sources may be engaging in speculation.  I think we are at that initial stage where we now wait for reliable information to come in.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Privateer said:
			
		

> I think we are at that initial stage where we now wait for reliable information to come in.



Very sound advice


----------



## Eye In The Sky

https://twitter.com/CBCAlerts/status/1255577150897426433?fbclid=IwAR0NatffEhihU8okEMcUMqs5zmKUUdNawQe4j9CeAeebu4JPrdTxGE5OJgI

Highlight the "it is unclear if the helicopter is Canadian, or if there are Canadians on board".

Praying for a controlled ditch and all aboard are survivors.


----------



## MilEME09

Straight from CaF social media

"There is a developing situation regarding one of our CH-148 Cyclone helicopters, deployed onboard HMCS FREDERICTON, which is currently contributing to Op REASSURANCE.

Contact was lost with the aircraft as it was participating in Allied exercises off the coast of Greece.

Search and rescue efforts are currently underway.

As this is evolving, we have no further information to provide at this time."


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Very very sad news.

https://www.facebook.com/CAFOperations/photos/a.277293098964679/3381367778557180/?type=3&theater


----------



## GR66

Hopes and prayers for all aboard


----------



## Underway

I don't pray but we need some good news.  I'm not sure NS can take much more bad.


----------



## Baz

I would say wait for the official information from the Wing.

My thoughts are with the member's and family of the det, and HMCS Fredericton as a whole.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Damm and things were going so much better for the fleet for a change.


----------



## stellarpanther

I often like to look at the comments section of articles because I'm curious as to what the general public often thinks.  I read a good comment saying "why is this being reported, has the family been notified yet?"  I know they haven't confirmed it was a Canadian helicopter but it did say the name of the ship which the family would see.


----------



## Lumber

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> I often like to look at the comments section of articles because I'm curious as to what the general public often thinks.  I read a good comment saying "why is this being reported, has the family been notified yet?"  I know they haven't confirmed it was a Canadian helicopter but it did say the name of the ship which the family would see.



It was confirmed to be Canadian and I can tell you from speaking with my zoomie friends, incuding those close with the family of the actual air crew, that the family was informed roughly the same time as we were getting initial reports.


----------



## Jarnhamar

*edit answered


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

They did,   https://www.facebook.com/CAFOperations/?__tn__=%2CdkCH-R-R&eid=ARDtqiFokiFZQAlH9rSyHqGyFTS1O3TVcYp37UlZ7qK7P6_feG1XRzodu0j3xpuHHlqnEpnEkyjvjwY1&hc_ref=ARSeF0DCVE1luflGvuZ1Co6NpuAKrib8jQN9XSrKcrfs1yJqc9M8XrbLZUG6HXSSeSE&fref=nf&hc_location=group


----------



## Baz

QUAERIMUS ET PETIMUS


----------



## Rifleman62

O Eternal Lord God, who alone rulest the raging of the sea; who has compassed the waters with bounds until day and night come to an end; be pleased to receive into Thy almighty and most gracious protection the persons of us Thy servants, and the Fleet in which we serve.

Preserve us from the dangers of the sea, and from the violence of the enemy; that we may be a safeguard unto our most gracious Sovereign Lady, Queen Elizabeth, and her Dominions, and a security for such as pass upon the seas upon their lawful occasions; that the inhabitants of our Commonwealth may in peace and quietness serve Thee our God; and that we may return in safety
to enjoy the blessings of the land, with the fruits of our labours, and with a thankful remembrance of Thy mercies to praise and glorify Thy Holy Name.
Amen.


----------



## gryphonv

Unfortunately Italian Navy , 1 deceased found, 5 souls missing. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/ItaMilRadar/status/1255595409956880384?s=20 


Edit seems to be a civilian account that tracks air travel of Italian military.


----------



## MilEME09

gryphonv said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Italian Navy updated on twitter, 1 deceased found, 5 souls missing.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ItaMilRadar/status/1255595409956880384?s=20



That doesn't look like an official Twitter. Without anyone to corroborate, I shall wait for official statements


----------



## lenaitch

Heartfelt thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rifleman62

Is there a flight recorder on the Cyclone?

Hopefully, the depth is not too great


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Yes, there is


----------



## gryphonv

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like an official Twitter. Without anyone to corroborate, I shall wait for official statements



I hope it isn't. I jumped the gun and id'd it wrong. Still hoping for some good news, I most likely know the SAC on duty during this. Strikes very close to home for me.


----------



## MilEME09

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Is there a flight recorder on the Cyclone?
> 
> Hopefully, the depth is not too great



Hopefully, however a quick google search says it's deepest point it 5267m. Given the fleet group is right there, hopefully they would pick up any wreckage. I am betting they may ground the entire fleet for inspection just as a precaution in the coming days.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Hopefully, however a quick google search says it's deepest point it 5267m. Given the fleet group is right there, hopefully they would pick up any wreckage. I am betting they may ground the entire fleet for inspection just as a precaution in the coming days.



Maybe you can check-fire on the bets, guesses etc for a few days.  If you know nothing about military aviation, maritime SAR etc...perhaps just waiting for the official information is a good COA right now.


----------



## MilEME09

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe you can check-fire on the bets, guesses etc for a few days.  If you know nothing about military aviation, maritime SAR etc...perhaps just waiting for the official information is a good COA right now.



Fair point, bad time to speculate anything, my bad


----------



## AirDet

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe you can check-fire on the bets, guesses etc for a few days.  If you know nothing about military aviation, maritime SAR etc...perhaps just waiting for the official information is a good COA right now.



Totally agree. There's a reason why the ship goes into comms lockdown whenever something like this happens. I'm sure we both know a few of those onboard that helo.

I just pray for everyone involved.


----------



## Baz

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Is there a flight recorder on the Cyclone?
> 
> Hopefully, the depth is not too great



The Beacon Airfoil Unit (BAU) consists of an aerodnamic, crash-resistant module that houses a 121.5 MHz ELT, 406 MHz ELT, antennas and batteries, and the CVR/FDR memory module.

In the event of a crash or upon commanded release, the BAU will clear the structure of the aircraft and descend to the ground.

BAU deployment is triggered automatically by the action of crash detection sesnors.  There are two types of crashes detection switches fitted to the helicopter:
- Frangible switches.  These switches activate when physically broken due to crash impact
- Hydrostatic switch.  This switch activates by water pressure should the aircraft sink following a ditching.

The flight safety team will report as information is gathered and analyzed.  The Wing and the Families deserve to know before the internet.  I'm sure everyone involved appreciates the concern shown.


----------



## OldSolduer

Baz said:
			
		

> The Wing and the Families deserve to know before the internet.  I'm sure everyone involved appreciates the concern shown.



I quite agree.


----------



## Stoker

First sailor identified.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/first-victim-in-canadian-nato-helicopter-crash-identified-1.4918452?fbclid=IwAR2RW7lCOyc1WDgvAqWnsljbBib4tIEow1-yk8WCF221YOfOtYWvYbrcFmA


----------



## Underway

Abbigail was a Phase VI Marine Systems Engineer on Freddie.  She was a wonderful person.  Always took the time to stop and chat.  She had the remarkable skill of knowing when you were having a bad day, then making you feel better.  It was some witchcraft and she got teased a bit about it, "Don't come near me with your infectious positive attitude!  I'm grumpy and want to stay that way!".  She was also the ship's piper.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## AirDet

Baz said:
			
		

> The Wing and the Families deserve to know before the internet.  I'm sure everyone involved appreciates the concern shown.



That's the reason there's a comms black-out! It's so very important that we respect that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Underway said:
			
		

> Abbigail was a Phase VI Marine Systems Engineer on Freddie.  She was a wonderful person.  Always took the time to stop and chat.  She had the remarkable skill of knowing when you were having a bad day, then making you feel better.  It was some witchcraft and she got teased a bit about it, "Don't come near me with your infectious positive attitude!  I'm grumpy and want to stay that way!".  She was also the ship's piper.
> 
> Fair winds and following seas.



The video... :cdnsalute:

RIP, Ma'am.


----------



## Kirkhill

As I get older it gets harder seeing youngsters taken, especially, being old-fashioned, when they are young ladies younger than my daughter. Their service and their sacrifice seem all the greater.

My respects to the Sub-Lieutenant and to all her fellow crew members and my condolences to all of their families.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Baz said:
			
		

> The Beacon Airfoil Unit (BAU) consists of an aerodnamic, crash-resistant module that houses a 121.5 MHz ELT, 406 MHz ELT, antennas and batteries, and the CVR/FDR memory module.



CDS reporting as "recovered" now.


----------



## MilEME09

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> CDS reporting as "recovered" now.



Does the CAF/DND have the ability to analyze the FDR/CVR on their own or does it have to be handed over to the TSB for analysis?


----------



## Baz

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Does the CAF/DND have the ability to analyze the FDR/CVR on their own or does it have to be handed over to the TSB for analysis?



Refer to the CDS's comments.  It will be handed over.


----------



## Navy_Pete

This is pretty tragic; thoughts are with family and friends.

Ride alongs are pretty normal though when the helo is out doing training; it's great for integrating the air crew into the ship's company, and makes a massive difference when you've seen first hand what tools they bring to the table. Totally different seeing it first hand then knowing on paper, and Abbigail would have been working closely with the air det to support helo ops when she got to be the ship's engineer, and doing those things as a SLt is hugely helpful later on. Hope that doesn't get banned in a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Quirky

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Hope that doesn't get banned in a knee jerk reaction.



There are plenty of Karens in the world, including our very own military, who don't see the bigger picture and implement rules based on like you said, knee jerk reactions. Flying in whiry birds has its risks, they are complicated mechanical assholes regardless of age. Still though, I wouldn't hesitate to step foot on any RCAF operated flying aircraft.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Rotary wing over-water ops carry some specific challenges and risks when it comes to emergency situations;  I wouldn't consider ceasing PAX flights over-water "knee jerk", given the current situation, until the appropriate question/answer processes have been completed (HTEM conversations in HPMA-speak).


----------



## Good2Golf

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Rotary wing over-water ops carry some specific challenges and risks when it comes to emergency situations;  I wouldn't consider ceasing PAX flights over-water "knee jerk", given the current situation, until the appropriate question/answer processes have been completed (HTEM conversations in HPMA-speak).



:nod:

In assessing benefits, one considers the risks as well.  RCAF/MH and RCN leadership will no doubt take the appropriate action to ensure appropriate measures are in place to retain as much of the benefit as possible while giving due regard for the risks. So that people appreciate some of the potential factors to consider, the ability of crew or passengers to escape from a ditched or sinking helicopter requires at best, an ability that is best put in place through applicable training (RUET/HUET - rotary-wing/helicopter underwater escape training) and certification, then regular refresh to maintain qualification currency. In some cases, procedures and policy may permit such training and qualification to be waived, and that may be reviewed and revised accordingly.  

Regards
G2G


----------



## Baz

I was at sea when we stopped allowing passengers at night on the Sea King except for operational purposes.  I don't remember that there had been any particular incident that perpetuated it.  It was just an evaluation of risk versus need.

There are plenty of legitimate reasons why ship's company may be on the aircraft; famil flights is one of them.  But certainly there is a risk involved.  It is why certain trades that may be required to be there actually get ruet (SKT can be more specific).  However, it is unreasonable to believe nobody without ruet will be onboard.  The aircraft is a primary means of logistic support including pax transfer.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Baz said:
			
		

> I was at sea when we stopped allowing passengers at night on the Sea King except for operational purposes.  I don't remember that there had been any particular incident that perpetuated it.  It was just an evaluation of risk versus need.
> 
> There are plenty of legitimate reasons why ship's company may be on the aircraft; famil flights is one of them.  But certainly there is a risk involved.  It is why certain trades that may be required to be there actually get ruet (SKT can be more specific).  However, it is unreasonable to believe nobody without ruet will be onboard.  The aircraft is a primary means of logistic support including pax transfer.



When travelling for business, by air, between Victoria Harbour and Vancouver I usually choose the Twotters over the Helijet. People look at me kind of funny because, you know, luxury helicopter travel, and ask me why.

My usual response is along the lines of: 'I've flown a fair bit in helicopters over water and I prefer an aircraft that has a) a glide path and b) floats.'  

My thoughts are with the Freddie and her crew, and all those lost at sea and their families. 

'Ready, Aye Ready - Per Ardua ad Astra'


----------



## MilEME09

Anyone been to that region and know the conditions? On average how long could a person survive in those waters?


----------



## Baz

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Anyone been to that region and know the conditions? On average how long could a person survive in those waters?



9 months for 2 sharp guards.  Air temperature is normally quite high, but you could be in poopy suits a lot due to the water temperature.


----------



## gryphonv

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Anyone been to that region and know the conditions? On average how long could a person survive in those waters?



Lots of variables we don't have really. From a quick google search sea temps over there are 13-17 degrees, which is 1-2 hours until exhaustion or unconsciousness. 

They should have had survival suits on. They may have deployed a raft. There are still lots of reasons to remain optimistic.


----------



## Underway

I sailed there almost exactly a year ago.  The water was about 15-17 degree's C.  Spring cottage swimming temp.  We did a SWIMEX and after 40 min I could barely operate my digits to climb up the scramble net out of the water. From hypothermia tables that's a 2-40hr survival time unprotected.  Unconcious in approx 2-7hrs.  In my currently uninformed opinion, they are still in survival time for the next day or so assuming their survival suits held and they aren't injured.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

:cdnsalute:


----------



## dapaterson

OTTAWA — The Canadian Armed Forces has identified the five service members missing in Wednesday's helicopter crash off the coast of Greece.

The government earlier today confirmed that Sub-Lt. Abbigail Cowbrough died when the Cyclone helicopter crashed.

Those missing are:

Capt. Brenden Ian MacDonald, one of the Cyclone helicopter's pilots. He is originally from New Glasgow, N.S.

Capt. Kevin Hagen, the Cyclone's other pilot. He is originally from Nanaimo, B.C.

Capt. Maxime Miron-Morin, an air combat systems officer, originally from Trois-Rivieres, Que.

Sub-Lt. Matthew Pyke, naval weapons officer, originally from Truro, N.S.

Master Cpl. Matthew Cousins, airborne electronic sensor operator, originally from Guelph, Ont.

This report by The Canadian Press was first published April 30, 2020.


https://www.stalberttoday.ca/national-news/military-identifies-service-members-missing-in-deadly-helicopter-crash-2294258


----------



## Baz

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The aircrew would also have had their slimline backpacks on (you can see it in the attached pic on the mbr being hoisted), which includes a 1-pers inflatable life raft.



The 10 man raft is mounted externally in the right sponson, and is activated as part of the (uncontrolled or controlled) ditching procedures (you don't want to release it prior to  rotors stopped).

Notwithstanding that, it's probably not a useful discussion thread.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

dapaterson said:
			
		

> OTTAWA — The Canadian Armed Forces has identified the five service members missing in Wednesday's helicopter crash off the coast of Greece.
> 
> The government earlier today confirmed that Sub-Lt. Abbigail Cowbrough died when the Cyclone helicopter crashed.
> 
> Those missing are:
> 
> Capt. Brenden Ian MacDonald, one of the Cyclone helicopter's pilots. He is originally from New Glasgow, N.S.
> 
> Capt. Kevin Hagen, the Cyclone's other pilot. He is originally from Nanaimo, B.C.
> 
> Capt. Maxime Miron-Morin, an air combat systems officer, originally from Trois-Rivieres, Que.
> 
> Sub-Lt. Matthew Pyke, naval weapons officer, originally from Truro, N.S.
> 
> Master Cpl. Matthew Cousins, airborne electronic sensor operator, originally from Guelph, Ont.
> 
> This report by The Canadian Press was first published April 30, 2020.
> 
> 
> https://www.stalberttoday.ca/national-news/military-identifies-service-members-missing-in-deadly-helicopter-crash-2294258



2020 is weighing heavily on many and this is an additional shock. Words aren’t enough to soothe yet another loss for Canadians, nor ease the discomfort already being experienced by those affected directly and indirectly. But thoughts and prayers are extended to fellow colleagues, their friends & families.


----------



## The Bread Guy

:cdnsalute:

The attached, via social media, and this from the G-G  ...


> Every day, our men and women in uniform serve the country here and abroad. They train constantly, and we know that training can sometimes be as dangerous as the mission itself. We grieve the loss of one CAF member and are closely following as the search and rescue efforts continue in Greece to locate those missing in the crash of the CH-148 helicopter yesterday.
> 
> Julie Payette
> 
> ‑30‑​


----------



## Jc066

Did I just read this thread wrong or was the tail number just noted? And now removed?


----------



## PuckChaser

Jc066 said:
			
		

> Did I just read this thread wrong or was the tail number just noted? And now removed?



The individual who posted it, removed it. Its available open source via Google search if you need it.


----------



## AirDet

I'll be watching closely for the FS team's initial release. Until the final report is released I'll be keeping my opinions to myself. I spent almost 20 years in Maritime Hell so this will be hard for me. :waiting:


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Baz said:
			
		

> I was at sea when we stopped allowing passengers at night on the Sea King except for operational purposes.  I don't remember that there had been any particular incident that perpetuated it.  It was just an evaluation of risk versus need.
> 
> There are plenty of legitimate reasons why ship's company may be on the aircraft; famil flights is one of them.  But certainly there is a risk involved.  It is why certain trades that may be required to be there actually get ruet (SKT can be more specific).  However, it is unreasonable to believe nobody without ruet will be onboard.  The aircraft is a primary means of logistic support including pax transfer.


 RUET is usually offered to non-aircrew trades only if their duties would have them in the aircraft on more than a casual or very occasional basis. An example would be certain technicians or possibly even an image tech, if they fly alot. There is not really a hard rule that I am aware of.


----------



## dapaterson

For those not in the Maritime Helicopter community, what is RUET?  Rotary-wing Underwater Egress Training?


----------



## Good2Golf

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For those not in the Maritime Helicopter community, what is RUET?  Rotary-wing Underwater Egress Training?



Yes.  All operational helicopter crew (and as SKT notes, some non-aircrew) must be RUET qualified according to certain currency requirements.  Cyclone, Cormorant and some Griffon crews conduct RUET more often, than other Griffon crews and Chinook crews.


----------



## daftandbarmy

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For those not in the Maritime Helicopter community, what is RUET?  Rotary-wing Underwater Egress Training?



Dude. You're the King of the TLAs!  :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For those not in the Maritime Helicopter community, what is RUET?  Rotary-wing Underwater Egress Training?



In addition to the answers already given, a video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaHxB6GD0wQ


----------



## tomahawk6

Six air crew have been identified. Prayers out to the families and comrades of  Sub-Lieutenant Abbigail Cowbrough, Sub-Lieutenant Matthew Pyke; Master Corporal Matthew Cousins; Captain Maxime Miron-Morin; Captain Kevin Hagen; Captain Brenden Ian MacDonald. (Canadian Armed Forces)
'
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/canadian-military-releases-full-list-203618083.html


----------



## OldSolduer

Excuse me for cursing but this f/ckin sucks.

My condolences to the families, friends and shipmates.


----------



## dapaterson

Michael deAdder's cartoon today.

https://twitter.com/deAdder/status/1256231581771010054


----------



## dimsum

CAF in US has a heart-breaking tweet in response:


----------



## PuckChaser

CAF App just sent an alert with what we are all are fearing, search and rescue operations are now transitioning to search and recovery operations.


----------



## MilEME09

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> CAF App just sent an alert with what we are all are fearing, search and rescue operations are now transitioning to search and recovery operations.



Also that remains have been recovered but not identified


----------



## Underway

Admiral Baines on the situation.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

absent friends, and fallen comrades...


----------



## tomahawk6

Military operations are inherently dangerous which amazes me that there are young men and women who readily step up to take the risks for their
fellow citizens.


----------



## my72jeep

Rest In Peace my brothers and sister.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Its been a rough few days. 

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The ship is very thankful.

Yours, 

HT


----------



## NavyShooter

Stay well my friend.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its been a rough few days.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The ship is very thankful.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> HT



I can only imagine how rough it has been. We are with you.


----------



## larry Strong

Stay safe out there.......

You all are in this ol' mans prayers at night.......



God bless
Larry


----------



## Journeyman

Does anyone know if there will be any sort of Highway of Heroes commemoration between Trenton and Toronto?  If so, details?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

A GoFundMe has been set up for MCpl Matt Cousin's family, link here.  The person who set it up is also a MH AES Op, so there is no worry this is fraudulent.

He leaves behind his wife, and 2 children.  His son is in Jr High and his daughter will be starting university next fall.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there will be any sort of Highway of Heroes commemoration between Trenton and Toronto?  If so, details?



I've not heard anything details on anything 'ceremonial' yet at all.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its been a rough few days.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The ship is very thankful.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> HT



There are many, many people who have heavy hearts and are thinking of you all.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its been a rough few days.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The ship is very thankful.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> HT



Hearts go out to the affected families and crew. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.  :yellow:


----------



## MilEME09

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/navy-helicopter-debris-suggests-sudden-descent-as-probe-faces-challenges-experts-1.4922258

More details


----------



## tomahawk6

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/navy-helicopter-debris-suggests-sudden-descent-as-probe-faces-challenges-experts-1.4922258
> 
> More details



As part of the investigation will the Cyclone fleet be grounded ?


----------



## MilEME09

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> As part of the investigation will the Cyclone fleet be grounded ?



Operational pause Is the term used


----------



## Eye In The Sky

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Operational pause Is the term used



So saying a fleet is grounded;  that is not a valid term or status?  What is the difference?  I am sure people are curious.


----------



## Baz

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So saying a fleet is grounded;  that is not a valid term or status?  What is the difference?  I am sure people are curious.



As the CDS explained it, and I think I've heard it used, is grounded is that the aircraft is not airworthy, and cannot be flown.  Operational pause is the Wing us choosing not to fly it, except for pressing operational needs; eg a SAR where there is eminent risk to human life if note flown.

There could be many reasons for an operational pause, including just giving the aircrew some time to reflect.


----------



## McG

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What is the difference?


As stated above and noted in the media, the CAF will continue to fly the fleet where necessary. I would suspect that the language used allows specific delegated lower commanders to decide what is necessary.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I have a pretty good idea between "op pause" and "grounded".  I was hoping to make a point about "lanes" and staying in them...


----------



## Baz

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/navy-helicopter-debris-suggests-sudden-descent-as-probe-faces-challenges-experts-1.4922258
> 
> More details



I'm not convinced that those "experts" are doing anything other than speculating, even though they are described in a way which would suggest they are still connected to the Wing.

One of them was speculating the day before that it would be impossible to recover the CVR / FDR in that depth of water, obviously unaware that it detaches in the same unit as the ELT.  There were other inaccuracies which show he doesn't have "inside" information, made on Thurs then publically discounted since.

Sometimes when details aren't being released for good reason (the flight safety team will be able to analyze the CVR / FDR soon which is a good reason to wait) they turn to "experts" which are in their list for opinion to fill the gap.  Somebody who may have been an expert 20 years ago may not still have any significant level of knowledge.


----------



## Baz

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I have a pretty good idea between "op pause" and "grounded".  I was hoping to make a point about "lanes" and staying in them...



Sorry, seen.

I just try to answer questions without sarcasm.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Baz said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced that those "experts" are doing anything other than speculating, even though they are described in a way which would suggest they are still connected to the Wing.
> 
> One of them was speculating the day before that it would be impossible to recover the CVR / FDR in that depth of water, obviously unaware that it detaches in the same unit as the ELT.  There were other inaccuracies which show he doesn't have "inside" information, made on Thurs then publically discounted since.
> 
> Sometimes when details aren't being released for good reason (the flight safety team will be able to analyze the CVR / FDR soon which is a good reason to wait) they turn to "experts" which are in their list for opinion to fill the gap.  Somebody who may have been an expert 20 years ago may not still have any significant level of knowledge.



Yes, and it is challenging sometimes to not reply or clarify.  

Ref sarcasm...perhaps.  It just gets tiresome when people who don't know anything about military aviation say things they don't truly understand.  Or can't even get the picture of the helicopter right.

Here's a quote from another article...  



> Vance said the Cyclone fleet, both in Canada and overseas, is under an operational pause — not a grounding — until officials can rule out a fleetwide problem with the choppers.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its been a rough few days.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  The ship is very thankful.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> HT



High Flight

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds - and done a hundred things

You have not dreamed of - wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air.

Up, up the long delirious, burning blue,
I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or even eagle flew -
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high unsurpassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand and touched the face of God.

Pilot Officer John Gillespie Magee, RCAF 
b.1922 d.1941 (in a mid-air collision)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gillespie_Magee_Jr.


----------



## Old Sweat

CTV has published a story based on an interview with VAdm Mark Norman (retired). It is reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

Mark Norman: 'Two possible issues' behind military helicopter crash

Brooklyn Neustaeter
CTVNews.ca Writer
@bneustaeter Contact
Published Sunday, May 3, 2020 11:01AM EDT


TORONTO -- As investigators try to determine what caused a Canadian military helicopter to crash, retired vice-admiral and the former vice chief of the defence staff Mark Norman believes the reason could be one of two possible scenarios.

In an interview with CTV's Question Period on Sunday, Norman said the crash was likely caused by either a mechanical issue or human error.

"Fundamentally, something like this happens because there's a bizarre environmental situation, there's some sort of mechanical problem, there's human factors or some sort of military action, and [military action] doesn't seem to be the case in this situation," Norman said.

"We've had reports that the weather has been very good -- and it was at the time of the incident -- so I think we're down to two possible scenarios: some sort of mechanical issue or some sort of human factor issue."

The military Cyclone helicopter crash took the lives of six military personnel when it went down Wednesday in the Mediterranean Sea as it was returning to HMCS Fredericton.

The helicopter was part of the Fredericton's NATO mission and went down while concluding a training exercise.

Former senior Canadian Armed Forces officers say images from the area show the debris field of the crash is not large and the oil slick isn't widely spread out, suggesting the helicopter struck the waters with sudden and massive velocity.

Norman said he does not think the crash was caused by a lack of training from its crew.

"It really is too early to speculate and I don't think people should be thinking that this was a training issue per se. These crews are exceptionally well-trained. They have a lot of experience, and our military goes to great lengths to ensure that when we deploy an asset such as this on an operational mission that everybody is as absolutely prepared as they can be, so I don't think that's an issue," Norman said.

Despite the crash, Norman said he and the military have confidence in the Cyclone helicopter.

"I think it's a great aircraft but we need to remember [it's] a very complicated aircraft -- not just the back-end, the mission system, but also the avionics themselves and the flying of the aircraft," Norman said. "This is 21st-century fly-by-wire technology, and that in and of itself is going to make the investigation difficult, because they're going to have to look at a lot of the technical data associated with the different modes that the aircraft may or may not have been in at the time of the accident."

The Canadian military began using the Cyclone helicopters for training purposes in 2015, after more than a decade of expensive delays with the manufacturer Sikorsky. It wasn't until 2018 that the military began using them in real missions.

The military was supposed to have received 28 Cyclones from Sikorsky in November 2008, but to date has only received 18. In 2012, then-defence minister Peter MacKay called it "the worst procurement in history."

"It's important that we not try and conflate, the history of the procurement with the capability of the platform itself," Norman said. "MacKay may well have been right, but that doesn't mean that it's not an exceptional piece of equipment, and that it has the full confidence of those people who have been flying it up to this moment."

All of the military's Cyclone helicopters have been grounded while a flight investigation team works in the region to determine the cause of the crash. The Cyclone's flight-data and voice recorders have been recovered and will soon be returned to Canada for analysis.

"Unfortunately, these types of things do happen, and the military will take a very measured, deliberate and facts based approach to this, and if there's something to learn from the investigation they want those lessons immediately," Norman said.

"That's really one of the fundamental reasons why they go to the lengths they do to do the investigation; not just to find out what happened but to ensure that if it is something where they can change procedure then they'll do so."


----------



## Underway

Copied from FB, but I thought important for people to know:



> I am told that the ship held a very touching ceremony today, to remember their missing crew. While most may not understand the relevance, or nuance, I understand that when the ships company had fallen in, and the ceremony was nearing completion, that they piped the ship to flying stations (the announcement we make when we want the helo to take off). They then did a radio check with Stalker, and when Stalker did not answer on the radio they secured flying stations (vice stood down, an important nuance). For those not in the Navy, when the helo leaves the ship but is expected back we stand down flying stations. This means we are ready to recover the helo again at shortish notice. When the helo leaves the ship and we don’t expect it back, that is it is disembarking to shore, or at the end of the day when the helo has landed and we won’t fly again in that cycle, we secure flying stations.


----------



## Rifleman62

Poignant.


----------



## MilEME09

For those interested or near by, according to what u have read on social media the Repatriation flight is scheduled to arrive CFB Trenton at 1430 HRs, Wednesday May 6th, estimated time of departure from Trenton would be 1530.

According to posts on social media, looks like people are trying to get out while maintaining social distancing for the High way of heros


----------



## NavyShooter

Pip Pip Pip Pip....


Secure Flying Stations.

Damn.  

Rest peacefully Stalker and crew.


----------



## dapaterson

Repatriation of fallen Canadian Armed Forces members
From: National Defence

Media advisory
May 4, 2020 – Ottawa – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces

A repatriation ceremony will take place on Wednesday May 6, at 8 Wing/CFB Trenton, for the six Canadian Armed Forces members killed in a helicopter crash during Operation REASSURANCE. Following the ceremony, the motorcade will proceed to Toronto, via the Highway of Heroes.

As space is limited, in order to respect physical distancing, we ask that media pool their coverage of this event.

What:    Media opportunity for repatriation of fallen CAF members at 8 Wing/CFB Trenton.

When:   Wednesday, May 6, 2020 at 2:30 p.m.(EST). Media are asked to arrive no later than 12:30 p.m. (EST).

Where: 8 Wing, Trenton

Parking is at 2 Air Movements Squadron Passenger Terminal, 6 Northstar Dr. Access is off South Perimeter Road and Highway 2.

Note that the ceremony will also be livestreamed on the CAF Facebook page and imagery will be uploaded to the CAF Flickr account once available.

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2020/05/repatriation-of-fallen-canadian-armed-forces-members.html


----------



## Dana381

Thank you for posting the details. We are planning on making the drive from Woodstock to pay our respects along the route. We will find a spot that we can stand as a family while still social distancing. This is the first time we have had the honour to attend as we lived in P.E.I. until 2014.

Our deepest sympathies and our prayers go out to all affected by this tragic accident.  :yellow: :cdnsalute:


----------



## PuckChaser

Tragically, STALKER was close enough to home that members of HMCS Fredericton witnessed the crash.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/hmcs-fredericton-crew-witnessed-helicopter-crash-national-defence-1.4923588?fbclid=IwAR04PDU5A2id-xVKir_J9fC916sRevx7bJMuNjgFvSfS358YxBnZIG82C6U



> OTTAWA -- Crew members on board a Halifax-class frigate personally witnessed last week's helicopter crash that killed six Canadian Armed Forces members off the coast of Greece, the Department of National Defence has confirmed.
> 
> The revelation Monday follows initial military reports that the Cyclone helicopter was missing after contact with HMCS Fredericton was lost, suggesting the aircraft was far from the warship when it went down in the Ionian Sea.
> 
> It also comes as the Forces prepares to hold a ramp ceremony on Wednesday for those on board the Cyclone even though the remains of five of the fallen have not been recovered and identified.
> 
> Defence Department spokesman Daniel Le Bouthillier confirmed to The Canadian Press that some of the crew on board HMCS Fredericton watched as the Cyclone helicopter went into the water while returning from a NATO training exercise.
> 
> Le Bouthillier did not say how many crew members saw the crash nor did he say how close the helicopter was from the frigate at the time. However, he said "as part of their investigation, the flight-safety investigation team will conduct interviews with these eyewitnesses."


----------



## X Royal

PuckChaser if true that sure looks like the Forces creditability is questionable.


----------



## Baz

X Royal said:
			
		

> PuckChaser if true that sure looks like the Forces creditability is questionable.



I think they passed on what they could when they got the info. Was there any reason to correct what was already released (it wasn't wrong per se, just not complete) before they got a fuller picture?

I know they always spin a story, but I don't think it was malicious.

Some of the "experts" being quoted do not have sufficient information to do anything but speculate. 

I still think, and always do in aircraft incidents, that everyone should just let the investigators do their job.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Agreed.  

Also, it was also reported Friday at some point that the helicopter was "within 2 miles of the ship".  "Contact" has more than one form;  visual, sensor and radio all come to my mind immediately as a military aviator.


----------



## Underway

X Royal said:
			
		

> PuckChaser if true that sure looks like the Forces creditability is questionable.



Tell you what.  When the press stops referring to sailors/aircrew as soldiers/troops then I'll begin to question the credibility of Forces press releases regarding military operations.  Until then I'll just assume the media is ignoring nuance like they normally do.

Saw the photos of the ship's ceremony today. The coffin followed by the headdress with no hats. I've met their CO a number of times.  He looked like he aged 20 years.  I can't imagine the stress and pressure that man was under.  And now the ship has to carry on with the "prison" deployment.


----------



## NavyShooter

Hrm.

There was a quote that I pulled from a book a while ago (can't recall which one) - I'll inject it here.

"The mission remains."

When we lost LS Leblanc in 2005 off the coast of Poland, the ship, and the entire NATO fleet searched for him until we could do no more.

We finished the exercise and put into Gdansk.  We had a ceremony at a local church/cathedral in commemoration.  

We sailed on the Monday and carried on with the mission.  



I saw the photos on FRE earlier this evening as well.  I went through Basic with the Cox'n back in '92.  He looks like he's had a hell of a week.  

FRE is going to head back to sea in a few days.  I would imagine that the RCAF and MH community are going to be starting to think about how to get another helo over to that part of the world.  The ship is far less capable without an embarked helo.   I would imagine thought has been given to this already.  


The mission remains.


----------



## tomahawk6

The flight data recorders were recovered and an aviation safety team awaits the ship when it docks in Italy. Sadly the ship also has recovered human remains that will need to be identified when they are returned to Canada. It seems that a lot of work by the crew was done for their shipmates. The recovery of the recorders will be helpful in uncovering the cause of the mishap. 

High Flight by Pilot Officer John Gillespie Magee, Jr., author of High Flight

https://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/high-flight-the-most-famous-aviation-poem-is-born/

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I’ve climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
of sun-split clouds, – and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of – wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov’ring there,
I’ve chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air . . .

Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I’ve topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark nor even eagle flew –
And, while with silent lifting mind I’ve trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

https://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/high-flight-the-most-famous-aviation-poem-is-born/



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/helicopter-crash-caf-search-1.5552193


----------



## Eye In The Sky

From the Nova Scotia Strong Facebook Page:

Abbigail's casket will arrive back in Nova Scotia on Monday, May 11, and *shortly after 6pm there will be a procession down the Highway of Heroes* led by military police and the Veterans UN NATO group "brigade of motorcycles". I encourage everyone who can to come to an overpass or roadside to salute her on her journey to her final place of rest. I'm sure it will mean the world to her family (father pictured with her below). We will leave the airport and proceed down the 102, following onto the 118 at Waverly. We will proceed over the McKay bridge, down Barrington to the dockyard before circling back down Barrington and over the bridge and proceeding to the Atlantic funeral home in Forest Hills. There are a few overpasses along the route.

Please share.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

The remains found during the search following the crash have been identified as Capt Brenden Macdonald...RIP.

Article Link

News release
May 10, 2020 – Ottawa – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces

On May 9, 2020, the Office of the Chief Coroner for Ontario identified the partial remains of Captain Brenden Ian MacDonald, one of the six military members killed in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) helicopter accident on April 29.

During the recovery efforts, partial remains were discovered and have now, through DNA testing, positively been identified. Captain Brenden Ian MacDonald, a Pilot, was originally from New Glasgow, Nova Scotia. Captain MacDonald’s family, and the families of the other crew members lost in the accident, have all been notified of this identification.

Sub-Lieutenant Abbigail Cowbrough was previously identified, and four other members are presumed dead, after the crash of a Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) CH-148 Cyclone helicopter.

Still missing and presumed dead are:
Captain Kevin Hagen, Pilot, originally from Nanaimo, British Columbia
Captain Maxime Miron-Morin, Air Combat Systems Officer, originally from Trois-Rivières, Québec
Sub-Lieutenant Matthew Pyke, Naval Warfare Officer, originally from Truro, Nova Scotia
Master Corporal Matthew Cousins, Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator, originally from Guelph, Ontario

The CAF are providing our members and their families with as much support as possible, including a wide range of resources to help them through this difficult time.

A RCAF Flight Safety team continues to investigate the circumstances of the accident while recovery efforts and search for additional remains will continue.

The CAF community expresses its deepest condolences to the families, friends, and colleagues of all our six members. We hope that they can find some comfort in knowing that we are all grieving with them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Updated route for this evening for SLt Cowbrough's return.  French version and map of route available if you cycle thru the pictures.

https://www.facebook.com/MaritimeForcesAtlantic/photos/pcb.3310076789031082/3310071905698237/?type=3&theater


----------



## dimsum

Great gesture by the YYZ tower controller (around the 2:00 mark).  

Where did these onions show up and who's cutting them?



> This Royal Canadian Air Force CC-150 Polaris departs Toronto for Halifax. Onboard were family members of the Armed Forces members lost in a CH-148 helicopter crash in the Ionian Sea, just off the coast of Greece. Earlier in the day they were at CFB Trenton for a repatriation ceremony which honoured all six members. When the controller sent them off to departure, he quoted Laurence Binyon's poem, "For The Fallen".



https://youtu.be/RttI5amkexw


----------



## NavyShooter

My friend Jay is the local CMTT/etc WO...he had to brief all the families before the flight from Halifax.  We sat and talked about it a bit today then he went to smoke a cigar.  He had a tough weekend.


----------



## lenaitch

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Great gesture by the YYZ tower controller (around the 2:00 mark).
> 
> Where did these onions show up and who's cutting them?
> 
> https://youtu.be/RttI5amkexw



Angel Flight.  Taking her home.


----------



## OceanBonfire

> *Update: US Navy contributes Remora ROV to Canadian CH-148 recovery attempt*
> 
> The US Navy (USN) is contributing a Remora 3 salvage remotely operated vehicle (ROV) to the Canadian Armed Force’s (CAF’s) recovery attempt of a Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) Sikorsky CH-148 Cyclone maritime and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopter crash that took place in the sea off Greece on 29 April.
> 
> The Phoenix International Remora 6000 is a 6,000 m-rated work-class vehicle developed for deep ocean salvage, search, and broadcast-quality optical documentation. There are two Remora ROVs: Remora 2 and Remora 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Remora 3 is larger, heavier, and has more vehicle power than Remora 2. CAF spokesman Major Olivier Gallant said on 21 May that the USN is providing a Remora 3 for the recovery effort.
> 
> The Remora 3 will be used with a Flyaway deep-ocean salvage system to support the search and recovery operation. Integration of these two systems was expected to take place on 20 May.
> 
> The search site is in the Ionian Sea about 220 nm east of Sicily and roughly 3,000 m below sea level. The CAF said it had excellent positioning data on where the helicopter was potentially located. The underwater locator beacon, which enables it to zero in on the wreckage with a high degree of certainty, will also potentially assist with locating the aircraft or debris on the ocean floor, although the CAF said it would not know if the beacon was working until it arrived at the crash cite.
> 
> 
> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/5f282316-d6ad-43e2-a06b-aabd98f3ee58


----------



## OldSolduer

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Great gesture by the YYZ tower controller (around the 2:00 mark).
> 
> Where did these onions show up and who's cutting them?
> 
> https://youtu.be/RttI5amkexw



No kidding - there aren't supposed to be any onions here.


----------



## MilEME09

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2020/06/canadian-armed-forces-members-recovered-from-stalker-22-crash-identified.html

The remains recovered have now been identified, we found them all. May they rest in peace


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RIP to our fallen;  I am sincerely hopeful their families, friends and fellow Warriors can take some comfort being able to lay them to rest.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Very happy to hear our shipmates have identified and can be returned to their families to recieve closure and be laid to rest.  

Chedabucto head will never have looked so good as it will on July 28th.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Article Link

Processions planned Thursday for four helicopter crash victims

NEWS RELEASE
NATIONAL DEFENCE / CANADIAN ARMED FORCES
*************************
Captain Brenden MacDonald, Captain Maxime Miron-Morin, Sub-Lieutenant Matthew Pyke, and Master Corporal Matthew Cousins will arrive home in Halifax and Truro, Nova Scotia, on Thursday, June 25. 
As previously announced, six Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) members died in the CH-148 Cyclone helicopter crash in the Mediterranean Sea on April 29, 2020. The homecoming for Sub-Lieutenant Abbigail Cowbrough took place on May 11 and the homecoming for Captain Kevin Hagen will be held in Victoria, British Columbia, on June 27. 

The Pyke family will be joined by military and civilian dignitaries in a police-escorted motorcade from the Halifax International Airport to the Mattatall-Varner Funeral Home in Truro. 

The MacDonald, Miron-Morin and Cousins families will be joined by military and civilian dignitaries in a police-escorted motorcade from the Halifax Stanfield International Airport to the Atlantic Funeral Home in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. 

The departure time is planned for 5:45 p.m. (ADT) and the detailed route is outlined below. 

Please note there might be delays or changes to the route due to circumstances beyond our control. 

We appreciate the outstanding support of our communities for the families of our fallen and the Canadian Armed Forces. For those who wish to recognize Captain MacDonald’s, Captain Miron-Morin’s, Sub-Lieutenant Pyke’s, and Master Corporal Cousins’ return home, we ask that you join us in adhering to COVID-19 restrictions and practice physical distancing while paying respects, in addition to observing traffic rules. While the CAF understands and recognizes Canadians’ grief and the need to mourn at this difficult time, we ask it is done so in a way that protects the health and safety of everyone. 

For traffic safety, the motorcycle part of the procession will be by invitation only. Riders who want to pay their respects are kindly asked to line the route and not join the procession as it passes. 

As the families are grieving as a result of their tragic losses, we request the public and the media respect their privacy.  

*Planned motorcade route for SLt Pyke:*
Start at the Park ’n’ Fly parking lot on Barnes Dr, exit right
Turn right on Baldwin Dr to Pratt and Whitney Dr
Turn right on Pratt and Whitney Dr to Bell Blvd
Turn left on Bell Blvd and take the exit for NS-102 North (Truro) 
Take Exit 13 to McClures Mills Road / Truro Heights Connector Road 
Turn left onto Willow St / Nova Scotia Trunk 2 North 
Turn right onto Arthur St 
Turn left onto Young St 
Turn right into the Mattatall-Varner Funeral Home, 55 Young St, Truro

P*lanned motorcade route for Capt MacDonald, Capt Miron-Morin, and MCpl Cousins: *
Start at the Park ’n’ Fly parking lot on Barnes Dr, exit right
Turn right on Baldwin Dr to Pratt to Whitney Dr
Turn left on Pratt and Whitney Dr to Aerotech Dr
Turn right on Aerotech Dr to NS-102
Take NS-102 South (Halifax) exit
Follow the NS-102 South, keep left at the fork to continue on NS-118
Take Exit 11 to merge onto NS-111 South to Pleasant St
Turn left on Pleasant St to Corsair Dr
Turn left on Corsair Dr to Banshee Ave
Turn right on Banshee Ave to Swordfish Dr
Turn right on Swordfish Dr to Boundary Rd
Turn left on Boundary Rd to Magnificent Ave
Turn right on Magnificent Ave
Turn right on Bonaventure St to Main Rd
Turn left on Main Rd., through Eastern Passage to Caldwell Rd
Turn left on Caldwell Rd to Cole Harbour Rd (Portland St turns into Cole Harbour Rd)
Turn right onto Cole Harbour Rd to Forest Hills Parkway
Turn left on Forest Hills Parkway to Main St
Turn right on Main St, drive 100 metres past the Montague Rd intersection
Turn left into the Atlantic Funeral Home, 771 Main St, Dartmouth


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Because of aircraft delays, the timings for the procession are all moved to the right by 1 hour at this time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Video:   Hundreds line streets of Canadian Forces Base Shearwater in tribute to fallen service members


----------



## tomahawk6

The video was well done. Respects to the fallen crew.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Motorcade Saturday to honour Nanaimo man who died in Forces helicopter crash

Members of the public are invited to pay their respects to Capt. Kevin Hagen, one of six Canadian Armed Forces members who died in a CH-148 Cyclone helicopter crash in the Mediterranean Sea in April, by attending a homecoming motorcade procession on Saturday.

The Hagen family will be joined by military and civilian dignitaries in a police-escorted motorcade from Victoria International Airport to the McCall Gardens Funeral Home on Falaise Drive.

The departure time is planned for 1:30 p.m. Saturday. The planned motorcade route starts at 443 (Maritime Helicopter) Squadron at 9755 Willingdon Rd. and heads to West Saanich Road, Mills Road, MacDonald Park Road, Beacon Avenue West to the Pat Bay Highway, before turning onto Royal Oak Drive and heading onto Falaise Drive to McCall Gardens at 4665 Falaise Dr.

https://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/motorcade-saturday-to-honour-nanaimo-man-who-died-in-forces-helicopter-crash-1.24160423


----------



## SeaKingTacco

As a note, Willingdon Dr will be closed to the public from West Saanich Road to the Air terminal roundabout, while the motorcade passes, if I understand things correctly.


----------

